# Insurance in Germany



## Taticesca86 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello everybody. I have a big doubt and I come to you hoping u can help me.

I'm working in germany right now (3 months already) and the boss just made the insurance for me.

The problem is that he said that is all right now. Means, I did not do any change in residence and I have no Id from germany and of course he did not give me yet the contract to sign it but be says is everything fine like this and in a few my paycheck will arrive like this. 

The insurance is true because I already asked about it to the company where it comes from. But my problem is that I don't know if I am living legally here or Im doing black money thanks to him.

I mean, how is possible to get insurance for someone who is not even registered in germany? And if is possible means that he is already paying my taxes just doing the insurance?

PLEASE HELPP!!!!!


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Are you talking about health insurance (krankenversicherung)? If so, I can't see how you can get it with out showing your residents permit (aufenhaltsbescheinigung). Without the permit you can hardly do anything in Germany. Did you not register with the 'Burgeramt'? Sounds like your boss might be trying to make it look like you are legal when you are not. He is probably not making any tax or other contributions for you. I had a similar problem when I worked in Australia for a guy who made my wage packet look all legal but when I tried to claim the tax back they didn't know I existed! Personally, sounds like you are being cheated.


----------



## Taticesca86 (Nov 13, 2011)

I guess that too. That's why I try to know because me I did not do any document. I just arrived here and started to work. I am bit worried especially in my case because I'm not from Europe, I got my papers in Italy and just for being here I don't want to get into troubles. 

And for me the situation has a bad smell as well... Thank you very much! =)


----------

